

The Man Who Is Walking Through Detroit, Like A Human Google Car, Counting Trees - timothyf
http://www.deadlinedetroit.com/articles/1176/the_man_who_is_walking_through_detroit_like_a_human_google_car_counting_trees

======
Ralith
The real article: [http://michiganradio.org/post/tracking-invasive-species-
detr...](http://michiganradio.org/post/tracking-invasive-species-detroit-one-
tree-time)

